
Show HN: Favioli – Replace blank tab icons with unique per-domain emoji - Sephr
https://eligrey.com/blog/favioli/
======
netsharc
Since I'm a tab hoarder I much prefer a browser that can have tabs on the
side, like Vivaldi: [http://blog.tjago.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/vivaldi-
tabs...](http://blog.tjago.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/vivaldi-tabs.jpg)
(the browser is configurable so the tabs can be placed top, left, right,
bottom of the window).

And if you don't know Vivaldi, it's a browser made by a co-founder of Opera,
and it uses the Chromium engine so it's more or less Chrome: it has the same
dev tools, and Chrome Extensions work on it.

------
aequitas
Déjà vu?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17696261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17696261)

~~~
Sephr
That was a link straight to the extension page. This blog post published on
August 17th is a technical deep dive by Ben on making Favioli.

------
mcklaw
Congrats! Great idea and clean implementation.

As a suggestion, same way you override default icon based on regexp, it would
be useful if it could override also page title; i.e using facebook, web
whatsapp in the office without (visually) being noticed :)

Moreover, you could add a preset of "useful" page overrides ;)

------
vanattab
I just started using Favioli and really like it. Thanks so much.

------
snowc0de
this is sick. maybe you could do something with animated/changing emojis and
gifs, sort of how gmail has (used to have?) an inbox counter that would
change.

~~~
Sephr
Dynamic emoji are cool but animated emoji might get annoying eventually.

I made a script[1] for [https://eligrey.com](https://eligrey.com) that
dynamically shows a speech balloon emoji when it detects that any input fields
on a page have been modified (and reverts to the previous favicon when all
modifications are reset). I will probably add that script as an option for
Favioli.

1\.
[https://gist.github.com/eligrey/4df9453c3bc20acd38728ccba7bb...](https://gist.github.com/eligrey/4df9453c3bc20acd38728ccba7bb7160)

------
sigi45
gz for making it :)

I also know the struggle but i take the effort to create a favicon for
internal tools. Helps me to have one favicon on every browser etc.

------
rasz
I dont understand, this is how TAB icons looked for me for the last 17 years.

~~~
yathern
The icon you normally see up in the tab is the "favicon" \- simply a file at
the root level called "favicon.ico" usually - that your browser knows to
fetch.

Some sites do not have one. If you run a webserver with streaming logs, and
point chrome to it - you'll see requests for this favicon 404.

This extension replaces missing favicons with emoji for easier visual scanning

~~~
rasz
I didnt get those are custom emojis. Iv been browsing with >50-100 tabs open
for at least 10 years and websites with broken/no favicon are very rare. Its
usually servers you expect to be permanently broken, like
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/favicon.ico](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/favicon.ico)

~~~
seedless-sensad
Second paragraph of the article:

> The practical inspiration for Favioli came from my day job. We have a lot of
> internal tools and sites, and they tend to either not have favicons, or have
> the standard Sony logo. For me this was a bit of a pain, because I love to
> pin my tabs. I couldn’t tell these sites apart.

~~~
rasz
>internal tools and sites

why not fix internal servers?

~~~
tmh88j
Fix someone else's server? It doesn't work like that.

~~~
rasz
_internal_ usually implies inside your own company

~~~
tmh88j
You either don't understand the point or you're being obtuse. It exists
because of the problem that you're suggesting is somehow a solution. Good luck
getting everyone to change their favicons to your liking.

